# Templates for photo-print



## clif2 (May 15, 2005)

Welcome to our site: on-line shop of templates 
We present for you big assortment on different themes: New Year, Four Seasons, Birthday, Merriage, St. Valentine Day, School, Zodiac Signs, Scool Yearbook (vignette), 8 March, Holiday. All templates ready to use (have two and more layers), has highest quality: format - PSD (Adobe Photoshop) and Xara X, resolution - 300 DPI, canvas size - 8x12 inches and some vignettes's templates included fonts.

Full catalog  of templates.

You can download free sample of template in Photoshop-format(PSD): Download template


----------



## clif2 (May 16, 2005)

If you have any questions please contact me via ICQ: *260766500*. I am alltime on-line. My ICQ have antispam filter. When you send me message, please reply 'nospam'.


----------



## clif2 (May 17, 2005)

Where I cah find sites about sell of templates of vignettes for Photoshop?
Please help me!


----------



## ferny (May 17, 2005)

Clif2, people are going to get frustrated if the only posts you make are in the same thread and that thread is advertising your website. Even more so if your site is a business.

The best advice I can think of giving you is to add a link to this thread or your site to your signature. That way when you contribute to the forum by helping others they'll see your the link and think "hey, this guy has helped me, I'll take a look at his site".


----------

